# DS #4262: Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games (USA)



## dice (Oct 8, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5481^^


----------



## N00ByBo0 (Oct 8, 2009)

i don't liked The first olympic game that well but i heard the gameplay is pretty changed in this one.

I give it a try.


----------



## dice (Oct 8, 2009)

Had to re-do the thread. Sorry for the lost posts.

I doubt that anyone gives damn whether you've download the game yet (or not) so please stop with the useless posts and stick to whether the game is good or not based on YOUR experience.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 8, 2009)

FIRST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wonder why no one's posted a comment yet...

I'll try this, looks a lot better than the first one.

EDIT: Fuck, seems like I wasn't the first at all


----------



## R2DJ (Oct 8, 2009)

Potential Touch Screen Killer

But now I got screen protectors, I am slightly invincible. Take that, scratches and possibly a stylus sharpening...


----------



## Toutatis (Oct 8, 2009)

Error after title screen : data are corrupted and will be deleted. Touch screen or press A to continue.

I have a M3 Simply, firmware 1.14


----------



## alidsl (Oct 8, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> FIRST
> 
> 
> 
> ...



read the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This looks better and maybe less annoying screen rubbing


----------



## pitman (Oct 8, 2009)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> Potential Touch Screen Killer



I don't think playing solo on this is really fun, and since I don't have any local friends to play with I'll pass.


----------



## nico445 (Oct 8, 2009)

same error on ysmenu with supercard now trying the original os from supercard.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 8, 2009)

Not working on akaio 1.5 latest loader or cyclods v1.56b3. Gives a data corrupted message.


----------



## Clookster (Oct 8, 2009)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> Not working on akaio 1.5 latest loader or cyclods v1.56b3. Gives a data corrupted message.



I can confirm this. Not working on Akaio 1.5 and Sakura 1.42 - "Corrupted data, press A"


----------



## Yuan (Oct 8, 2009)

pitman said:
			
		

> R2DJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wi-fi logo! Play with anyone (I guess).


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> pitman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I read somewhere that Wifi is only for leader boards.


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Oct 8, 2009)

Can anyone elaborate more on the controls. My DS Lite's R button is almost dead (the blow technique works, but it's still pretty hard to get it consistantly working). Won't be able to try this till later today, and I'm dying with anticipation.
EDIT: Just realized I left my DS back at home.... can't try till the weekend... *dies*


----------



## DarkCrudus (Oct 8, 2009)

Saylient_Dreams said:
			
		

> Can anyone elaborate more on the controls. My DS Lite's R button is almost dead (the blow technique works, but it's still pretty hard to get it consistantly working). Won't be able to try this till later today, and I'm dying with anticipation.
> EDIT: Just realized I left my DS back at home.... can't try till the weekend... *dies*




haha dont worry it seems there AP on it soo you it may just be getting workin this weekend =P


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 8, 2009)

anyone comfire this on cyclonds and of course i would rather have chansler post these (no offeens dice... you avatar creeps me out...) and mine's more creeper and i can deal with it... and i can't spell worth of jack today... and i'm going regert posting this but meh...


----------



## Yuan (Oct 8, 2009)

Tried all save types and DMA modes at AKAIO. This AP sux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 8, 2009)

wow... one tough AP... i guess i'll wait for a fix... but i got the wii version... but this is still going be fun!!


----------



## Langin (Oct 8, 2009)

F%uck this doesnt work, zo we need to wait for an fix and the wii version is super!


----------



## ZenZero (Oct 8, 2009)

i can confirm that it dosnt work on supercard DSone


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 8, 2009)

i'll be able to confirm in a few... i'll edit this post asap... (for cyclon ds users that is)

Edit: it work on cyclon ds evo on the versoin 1.56 beat 3 fireware.


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 8, 2009)

Confirmed, working on CycloDS Evolution 1.56 Beta3.

- Didn't work on M3i Zero
- After copying the .sav from the cyclods evo test
- It worked flawless on the M3i Zero
- This for 1st time
- .sav gets corrupted again when you turn off the ds and wanna play the game again


----------



## Yuan (Oct 8, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> i'll be able to confirm in a few... i'll edit this post asap... (for cyclon ds users that is)
> 
> Edit: it work on cyclon ds evo on the versoin 1.56 beat 3 fireware.



This version is kind of miraculous, isn't it? lol

Mario & Luigi BIS (E) and Sonic working at it, lol.


Important: Does it have multiplayer via wi-fi?


----------



## Hypershad12 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think so. The last one didn't have it either.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 8, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Confirmed, working on CycloDS Evolution 1.56 Beta3.
> 
> - Didn't work on M3i Zero
> - After copying the .sav from the cyclods evo test
> - It worked flawless on the M3i Zero



Can you upload this save?


----------



## ZenZero (Oct 8, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> DjoeN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, please do. - it would be a great help,

i dont mind waiting til tomorrow for a proper patch - but my kid sister does


----------



## basher11 (Oct 8, 2009)

this has AP? aw man........  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i actually wanted to play this game.


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 8, 2009)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nevermind,

It works for the first time, but as soon as you turn off your DS and turn it back on, you get the corrupt save message again.
Unless you wanna play for 1 time (untill you turn the DS off) i have no problem uploading a sav.

*EDIT:*

Ok here's a .sav for the game -> http://uploaded.to/file/nlvghh
Just rename it the same as your .nds

Player name: Yoshi
Continent: Europe
Country: United Kingdom

*!!! Keep in mind, When you turn off the game, the sav gets corrupted again when you want to play again. !!!
!!! You can also copy the sav everytime again to the TF when you wanna play it again, but you will lose all records !!!*


----------



## ZenZero (Oct 8, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> ZenZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you dont mids then it wold be useful, (mostly so i can see wht happens on an scds) - but also because i can just use ma cards RTS to save when i like


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 8, 2009)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that gives you one play on another card. If you turn the ds off then on again, the save file will be corrupted again.


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 8, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> ZenZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Link in the above post


----------



## PyroJames (Oct 8, 2009)

Not working on R4.  Tried the arm7 patch and still no luck.


----------



## Sandman00009 (Oct 8, 2009)

PyroJames said:
			
		

> Not working on R4.  Tried the arm7 patch and still no luck.



dang i was just getting ready to try this


----------



## nico445 (Oct 8, 2009)

maybe you can enable read only on the sav file so that it doesn't corrupt.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 8, 2009)

nico445 said:
			
		

> maybe you can enable read only on the sav file so that it doesn't corrupt.



Tried it. Corrupted anyway, lol


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 8, 2009)

Seems like a decent game. Guess I'l try it. I hope it's better than the previous one.


----------



## basher11 (Oct 8, 2009)

PyroJames said:
			
		

> Not working on R4.  Tried the arm7 patch and still no luck.




god damn it. i was gonna try that.


----------



## pcmanrules (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh well, I guess we'll just have to wait then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## PyroJames (Oct 9, 2009)

With the arm7 patch, I get two black screens but working audio.  I also tried the arm9 patch and it just locks up on two white screens.  Hopefully a fix will be out soon.


----------



## botzgori (Oct 9, 2009)

DANG !!! not working on EDGE 1.50 ... "data are corrupted and will be deleted. Touch screen or press A to continue"


----------



## kesadisan (Oct 9, 2009)

new AP?
this one tough but surely this thread going to discuss the AP i think


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 9, 2009)

well as i said it works fine for me i played for an half an hour or less turned it off then 2 hours later loaded it fine... maybe i'm too lucky or something if anyone want's to test my sav that's fine with me... oh also no wi-fi mutil player (damn you sega) and i'm on the cyclon ds evo 1.56 beta 3 firmware the one and only flash cart i'm sticking with...


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2009)

I hope this game's story mode is good. From screens of the minigames I'm really hyped for this. (using items in the ski ftw!)


----------



## jackdanielchan (Oct 9, 2009)

Rom*cough*ulation rom downloaders, report that it may be working with their Acekard 2i's due to reupload of the rom due to updates... This is a bit iffy but I'm willing to try....


----------



## Yuan (Oct 9, 2009)

jackdanielchan said:
			
		

> ************************* downloaders, report that it may be working with their Acekard 2i's due to reupload of the rom due to updates... This is a bit iffy but I'm willing to try....



Please edit your post lol. It's a fake btw (already tested).


----------



## Fatbob123 (Oct 9, 2009)

on romulation they are saying that some acekard2i akio 1.5 do and some dont


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Oct 9, 2009)

Fatbob123 said:
			
		

> on *********** they are saying that some acekard2i akio 1.5 do and some dont



Probably they're lying or reporting their results without waiting the corrupted data error screen to show up.


----------



## kohkindachi (Oct 9, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> i'll be able to confirm in a few... i'll edit this post asap... (for cyclon ds users that is)
> 
> Edit: it work on cyclon ds evo on the versoin 1.56 beat 3 fireware.


So only cyclods work at the moment with no corrupt?


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 9, 2009)

Yupz only CycloDs Evo works atm with 1.56b3

The cyclods evo .sav only works on a *few other cards*, *but only for 1 time*, as soon as you turn rhe ds off and you wanna play again, you get the sav data corruption message.

But you can toy around and see if it's any good that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I like it.)


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2009)

Dammit, I've been waiting for this game, I guess I'll just wait for a fix before playing it, I've got KH to pass time.


----------



## xshinox (Oct 9, 2009)

just tried it on my acekard2i with AKAIO 1.5 with the 10/05/09 loaders. i get the corrupted save error when i touch the screen. i hope they release loaders that can fix this problem.


----------



## florian (Oct 9, 2009)

grrrrr not work on the pourritos akaio 1.5


----------



## Sabri23 (Oct 9, 2009)

i dont want to brick my touchscreen
and the first one sucked hard for me
so should i also skip this one ?


----------



## kesadisan (Oct 9, 2009)

the only thing interest me on this game that it has a story mode
sweet
good game with story


----------



## Langin (Oct 9, 2009)

hmmm we should try differnt firmwares maybe that works?


----------



## Eon-Rider (Oct 9, 2009)

Aeon said:
			
		

> hmmm we should try differnt firmwares maybe that works?


What is that even supposed to mean?


----------



## Domination (Oct 9, 2009)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> Aeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he means trying other firmwares, like the older versions. IIRC, some games do work on older versions of the firmwares of some carts.... Not sure.

I'll just wait for the iTouch team to release a new firmware, they have been pretty efficient during the pokemanz and mario period.


----------



## Langin (Oct 9, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Eon-Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes thats wat I mean!


----------



## w1lla (Oct 9, 2009)

DSTT latest lib doesnt work with it only with the .sav provided in this topic.


----------



## jaouad (Oct 9, 2009)

I hope there wont be a fix. No offense you know but ive been supporting sega since my 1st console (master system). 

Wii version is leaked as well. I really hope this game is going to sell well even though the leaks


----------



## Yuan (Oct 9, 2009)

jaouad said:
			
		

> I hope there wont be a fix. No offense you know but ive been supporting sega since my 1st console (master system).
> 
> Wii version is leaked as well. I really hope this game is going to sell well even though the leaks



I would like to support Sega if this game had Wi-Fi multiplayer. Without it, the game lost most of its appeal.


----------



## Langin (Oct 9, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> jaouad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why so negative? because most people want to try this game let us pirate the game and just negate all those mario and sonic info its so easy, I dont like pkmn dengeun(?) so I dont spend any time on it!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Oct 9, 2009)

is this game working on Emulators fully or does the AP affect them to?


----------



## Yuan (Oct 9, 2009)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> is this game working on Emulators fully or does the AP affect them to?



It's working at No$GBA 2.6 at least.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm really diggin' it. It's got that Nintendo bit of magic, I think. The controls for all of the games I've played thus far work well, and the games are fun and don't overstay their welcome. And damn, that's a meaty roster of characters! The selection of games is pretty damn huge, too.

Workin' just fine on CycloDS.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Team Cyclops FTW.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 9, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> I'm really diggin' it. It's got that Nintendo bit of magic, I think. The controls for all of the games I've played thus far work well, and the games are fun and don't overstay their welcome. And damn, that's a meaty roster of characters! The selection of games is pretty damn huge, too.
> 
> Workin' just fine on CycloDS.
> 
> ...



Hmm...maybe I'll give it a look.  It doesn't seem like anything I'd actually like, but you never know, you know?


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 9, 2009)

A couple of fixes here for ez5 users and probably others.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 9, 2009)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> A couple of fixes here for ez5 users and probably others.



This patch WORKS at AKAIO 1.5


----------



## markvn (Oct 9, 2009)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> A couple of fixes here for ez5 users and probably others.



OK, but please, can you translate it for everything who isn't japanese (or couldn't read japanese).
By the way: Mbmax, thanks for everything! I use EZ5i and I think the makers of the card can be proud to have such a great member!


----------



## Langin (Oct 9, 2009)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> A couple of fixes here for ez5 users and probably others.



srry good try but there is none for mario and sonic!


----------



## Yuan (Oct 9, 2009)

Working at 1.18 and YSMenu 1.17a07 also.

I will look at file difference and try to make an IPS file.


----------



## LUGiA (Oct 9, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how can it work when there isn't a fix for this game on that page


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 9, 2009)

The fix is there, use google translate


----------



## LUGiA (Oct 9, 2009)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> The fix is there, use google translate




i did and it didn't say mario and sonic

can you post direct link to file


----------



## Langin (Oct 9, 2009)

wtf wich one do I need to have then? I get an freaky translation with ``no`` mario and sonic in it!


----------



## AnSaNd (Oct 9, 2009)

I did download the .exe MARIO&SONIC2.EXE but I'm unable to figure out how to use it properly.

Someone... HELP!? :-)


----------



## ZenZero (Oct 9, 2009)

i get to thedownload siete, but it wont let me download - any chnce anyone could upload it to rapidshare?


----------



## AnSaNd (Oct 9, 2009)

There you go, rapidshare hosting without waiting... :-)

http://rapidshare.com/files/290788102/MARIO_SONIC2_Patch.zip


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 9, 2009)

4273 - ?????????????? ????????

4273 - Mario and Sonic at the Vancouver Winter Games anti-burn crack patch:

I translated in Google Translate.... but cant download... can someone upload the nds file somewhere... like Megaupload... it would be greatly appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Just saw link... thanks.. gonna test it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Muchos Gracias Amigo... you rock


----------



## AnSaNd (Oct 9, 2009)

I arranged the hosting, now wait for someone to give us an update on how to use it...


----------



## Langin (Oct 9, 2009)

hmm I gonna try it!


----------



## markvn (Oct 9, 2009)

how to use the .exe?


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Patch Working on M3DS Real! - It deleted my save first.... but when i accessed it again... it proceeded to the file creation screen!

EDIT: Update- Saved game... went back to menu... SAVE STILL THERE! Working fix!! Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Yuan (Oct 9, 2009)

IPS Patch Made: http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?qmfmftmmziz

Just use lunar IPS: http://fusoya.eludevisibility.org/lips/download/lips101.zip

And apply it to a clean rom

Tested:

AKAIO 1.5
R4 1.18
YSMenu 1.17a07

How can I upload it to GBATemp?


----------



## Langin (Oct 9, 2009)

mario&sonic 2 exe guide:

1.open exe
2. choose second button
3. choose rom
4. yes
5. then close program and have fun!


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 9, 2009)

Guys to use the exe....

1) open the exe
2) click the second option
3) select the mario and sonic winter games rom
4) patched game
5) test it... if you had a save before.. it will delete, BUT when you re-enter... you can create the save fresh, and it works!
6) make your save, then exit to menu... press A or touchscreen and you'll see your save is still there!!!

Enjoy fellow tempers!

EDIT: LOL Two posted XDDDD


----------



## Yuan (Oct 9, 2009)

Uploaded at GBATemp:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=7324


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 9, 2009)

I can confirm the ips patch working, thanks Yuan.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 9, 2009)

well i'm glad there's a fix. now the story mode is a different touch... which i like.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 9, 2009)

I can confirm that the L ips patch works on N5


----------



## xshinox (Oct 9, 2009)

i too can confirm the patch works on my acekard2i with AKAIO 1.5 and latest loaders. oh happy day! thank you to the piracy crackers


----------



## cataclysm67 (Oct 9, 2009)

Patch working on acekard 2i akaio v1.5. Nice one


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2009)

I can also confirm that the IPS patch is working on the N5.  I patched a rom that was even trimmed and it worked just fine.  Save file created, turned off DS, turned back on and no corruption...

I can also confirm that it is working on an R4SDHC with firmware 1.25 with the IPS patch.


----------



## PlutonPress (Oct 9, 2009)

Confirming that the IPS patch works great on EDGE 1.5.


----------



## rommy667 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks a lot IPS works great on supercard dsonei


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Oct 9, 2009)

Just confirming that the IPS patch works superbly on M3 Sakura 1.42
Happy pirating! Arrrrr.


----------



## VenomTSH (Oct 9, 2009)

Works on M3 Simply. Thanks!


----------



## dmentd (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the patch!


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Oct 9, 2009)

Played this for about 20 minutes to get a general feel for the game. The adventure mode is a very nice addition to the game, and the dream events are very fun to play, although some of the stylus-only events are annoying to control.

On the topic of dream events, some of the racing ones remind me of Mario Kart Wii; in fact, some aspects of it seem like almost exact copies (most noticeably the item boxes, drifting, and the air-tricks). Nintendo, please make another Mario Kart for DS based on this engine. =/


----------



## berlinka (Oct 9, 2009)

Okay I played it on my R4. What a load of bad produced crap! 
Most of the time I couldn't see what I was doing because I see a hand with a stylus all the fucking time!
Impossible to score at ice hockey. Party games my ass!! Grandma's bingo party??? Yeah right!

Graphics look fluffy and not like a Mario game. Like homebrew game with nintendo characters.

Really crappy shit if you compare it to the stylish, much better Wii version.

And over 100 MB???? WTF?? Remember Mario 64 on the DS? That was about 16 MB! 

Poor programming, poor gameplay, fluffy graphics, overall bad game. 

I simply can't stand the idea of having this game taking up 130 MB of my precious cartridge.

Wiped it right off and slammed it into the windows bin!

YAY! Fuck crappy DS conversions (for mainly young children)


----------



## xshinox (Oct 9, 2009)

wow berlinka. you must really hate the game. the first olympic game, the ds version plays way better than the wii version even though the wii version is graphically better. i dont know about the wii winter olympic games version since its not out yet.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 9, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> wow berlinka. you must really hate the game. the first olympic game, the ds version plays way better than the wii version even though the wii version is graphically better. i dont know about the wii winter olympic games version since its not out yet.



Does Wii version have online multiplayer?


----------



## cloud_gackt (Oct 9, 2009)

it's work on my R4DS with YSMenu


----------



## khangnguyen1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Confirmed working on CycloDS Evolution. Firmware 156 Beta 3


----------



## xshinox (Oct 10, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> xshinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how am i suppose to know? the game isnt out for me to try it. if you look at the wii version boxart, it shows the wifi logo but i highly doubt it would be competitive online gameplay (you vs some guy at the same time). it's most likely going to be leaderboards


----------



## Yuan (Oct 10, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The game was leaked:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=184...t=0&start=0


----------



## xshinox (Oct 10, 2009)

it didnt come out officially in stores yet. only the PAL version has been leaked. im waiting for ntsc


----------



## Lombax (Oct 10, 2009)

Works perfectly In TTDS card with 1.17.a2 Update 

I'm so Happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oh i forget !

I use IPS Patch


----------



## englishteacher (Oct 10, 2009)

My game freezes at adventure mode at the first time I reached Icepeak. Is it another piracy check? Or My game has corrupted data?


----------



## Knarf (Oct 10, 2009)

I'll definitely try this out. Looked good in Nintendo Power.

Edit: Doesn't work on AKAIO 1.5 Acekard 2i. Think there will be a patch?


----------



## xshinox (Oct 10, 2009)

knarf, if you have read the latest posts, someone posted a IPS patch. you need to lurk moar. hell, two posts above yours someone confirmed it working with the patch


----------



## Yuan (Oct 10, 2009)

Knarf said:
			
		

> I'll definitely try this out. Looked good in Nintendo Power.
> 
> Edit: Doesn't work on AKAIO 1.5 Acekard 2i. Think there will be a patch?



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=7324


----------



## administrator (Oct 11, 2009)

I as a moderator was found Patcher for _Mario_And_Sonic_At_The_Olympic_Winter_Games_ (U) (xenophobia)
please add my facebook: [email protected]
and you'll get a link for Patcher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck!!!


----------



## zeromac (Oct 11, 2009)

administrator said:
			
		

> I as a moderator was found Patcher for _Mario_And_Sonic_At_The_Olympic_Winter_Games_ (U) (xenophobia)
> please add my facebook: [email protected]
> and you'll get a link for Patcher
> 
> ...








 Thank you for trying to advertise your stupid facebook cos you know you have no friends you have to ask people on the internet to be your friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well anyways, there was already a patch owrking for it


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 11, 2009)

administrator said:
			
		

> I as a moderator was found Patcher for _Mario_And_Sonic_At_The_Olympic_Winter_Games_ (U) (xenophobia)
> please add my facebook: [email protected]
> and you'll get a link for Patcher
> 
> ...








 Are u spaming? That the whole rom name, I do not think u can do that?

Their patches all over for this(i think 2). Have u not read this thread?

edit: not saying that in a mean way just...trying to see where u coming from.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 11, 2009)

good to see it working on many carts (if not all) but disappointed to see it has still not impressed all but will confirm it myself

Quote - That knowledge which remains only on your tongue is very superficial. The intrinsic value of knowledge is that you act upon it


----------



## wii_go (Oct 11, 2009)

thx 4 the ips patch or the japanese one wich works too on akaio 1.5 on ak2


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Oct 11, 2009)

Does it work for YSMenu?


----------



## Yami Toshiro (Oct 11, 2009)

yes it works to all flashcards


----------



## Yuan (Oct 11, 2009)

Anyway, the clean rom is already working at AKAIO with lastest loaders.

http://akaio.gbatemp.net:8080/nloaders/


----------



## baronluigi (Oct 11, 2009)

It seems that the game crashes after defeating Bullet bill, In cubirinto island.

Some people with diferents cards has repported the same problem


----------



## Yuan (Oct 11, 2009)

baronluigi said:
			
		

> It seems that the game crashes after defeating Bullet bill, In cubirinto island.
> 
> Some people with diferents cards has repported the same problem



Well, if someone can upload a save on this part...


----------



## ibis_87 (Oct 11, 2009)

Does it?? It's a shame, I liked the game so much, have just started the story mode. Does it really crash on ALL the flashcards? Even Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.5 and latest loaders?


----------



## baronluigi (Oct 11, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> baronluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you have


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XI20PYPO


----------



## Yuan (Oct 11, 2009)

baronluigi said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I will test it now.

EDIT: Tested

AKAIO 1.5 (Lastest loaders) with patched rom: Lands at Icepeak fine
AKAIO 1.5 (Lastest loaders) with clean rom: Lands at Icepeak fine
R4 1.18: Freezes at Icepeak
YSMenu 1.17a07: Freezes at Icepeak


----------



## davegazi (Oct 11, 2009)

FAIL on R4-III update v3.11.  Same corrupt data error.  

Have yet to try on Acekard 2.

Update:  VICTORY THROUGH PATCHING.  Thanks!


----------



## Yuan (Oct 11, 2009)

davegazi said:
			
		

> FAIL on R4-III update v3.11.  Same corrupt data error.
> 
> Have yet to try on Acekard 2.



Even the patched rom?


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Oct 11, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> baronluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drat. Any word on the provided save working with YSmenu past this point?


----------



## Yuan (Oct 11, 2009)

ragingchaosgod said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it will work. But I cannot link the source topic here (it is from a rom site).


----------



## iRhyme (Oct 12, 2009)

save tested on CycloDS 1.56B3, result: FAIL, still freezes when landing at Icepeak.


----------



## heartgold (Oct 12, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> baronluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So AKAIO 1.5 works perfectly with this game? =]


----------



## Normmatt (Oct 12, 2009)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually the fix i released was only partial new loaders should be up shortly which fix it properly.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 12, 2009)

But it is working fine at Icepeak with 10/11 loaders. Is there another problematic point on this game?


----------



## Normmatt (Oct 12, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> But it is working fine at Icepeak with 10/11 loaders. Is there another problematic point on this game?



The previous fix only passed on piracy check and left the other unpatched which resulted in a corrupt save on next boot.


----------



## baronluigi (Oct 12, 2009)

So, the Icepeak part has another antipiracy check?


----------



## jak larnak (Oct 12, 2009)

I can't get the new 13/10 akaio loader. I keep getting a 404 error. Anyone else with that issue?


----------



## Yuan (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, it's not there. Wait for them upload it again.


----------



## jak larnak (Oct 12, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Yes, it's not there. Wait for them upload it again.



I found out that you can direct download it here


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, I'm not sure what some folks expect from their DS games (especially when they're not paying for them), but I can't think of another mini-game compilation on DS that I've enjoyed more. The story mode is pretty stupid in terms of dialogue and premise, but the levels are fun to run through. Ultimately, though, the events control surprisingly well, and they're a lot of fun. The game looks and sounds great, and there's a shit-ton of content and characters. Not sure what more folks could ask for, really.


----------



## baronluigi (Oct 12, 2009)

It seems it does not hang in NINJAPASS either.


----------



## ibis_87 (Oct 13, 2009)

I might be stating the obvious, but if you are so keen to complete  the story mode, why not to buy it? This one is well worth it!

Enjoying it now? waiting for the actual cartridge to appear at retail in my country. It really IS cool- even the story mode. Yeah? it's cheesy and childish, but there IS a separate story mode-with separately drawn (and nicely drawn) graphics and dialogue (even if it's cheesy) and puzzles as well. Talk about lots of content! That's what I do respect in developers- their THINKING about their customers,  not milking them (shame on you? Ubisoft!). And I do buy games like this to support the devs.


----------



## berlinka (Oct 13, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not sure what some folks expect from their DS games (especially when they're not paying for them), but I can't think of another mini-game compilation on DS that I've enjoyed more. The story mode is pretty stupid in terms of dialogue and premise, but the levels are fun to run through. Ultimately, though, the events control surprisingly well, and they're a lot of fun. The game looks and sounds great, and there's a shit-ton of content and characters. Not sure what more folks could ask for, really.


I disagree with everything you said:
I think it looks bad.
The minigames made me vomit.
The levels are frustrating as hell, because your own stylus is blocking your view constantly.
The sound is meh.
The Wii version is ace though.

But please enjoy the game, because I think the opposite of what others think.


----------



## garlonnl (Oct 24, 2009)

TNX it works on R4


----------



## davegazi (Oct 25, 2009)

Using R4-III upgrade and xpa-masw.ips (9 Oct 09) patch.

I'm getting froze at Dream Island/Sparkleton trying to go into the boss level.  The game was saved prior to entering level.  Upon returning to the save, the game is frozen.  

Is there a later or better patch I'm missing?

Thanks!


----------



## davegazi (Oct 27, 2009)

No WAGs to solve the above problem??


----------



## riosomepup (Nov 1, 2009)

i have downloaded sevral mario and sonic at the winter games they all work on my n5 card but when i get to the ice peaks they all freeze,any body downloaded one that dosnt freeze iwould be greatful if someone could help thank you


----------



## julio117 (Nov 3, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Apollo213 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi - it seems all the links to the patches are dead including the one on gbatemp (filetrip).  Can someone please re-upload?


----------



## staticfritz (Jan 1, 2010)

I have updated the CycloDS firmware to 1.56B6 and the game still hangs when going from Cubyrinth to Ice Peak.  Tried both the US and EU versions, too.


----------



## carcake (Jan 2, 2010)

I have 1 question does it freeze in story mode?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 2, 2010)

carcake said:
			
		

> I have 1 question does it freeze in story mode?



Yes, somewhere at some Ice peak, I don't really played the game.


----------

